# Niener, Niener, I won.



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Try not to cry over the fact that I won the God of Fire sticks from Babaganoosh, and you, well you didn't...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You'd be hot if it wasn't for that growth on your face 

Congrats on the win! Enjoy them smokes


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

There is now a tear in my beer. Congrats......You suck.....just kidding....i'm jealous!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, wow, wow!!! That is huge. Nice job Heather and Babaganoosh!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

WOWOWOWOWOW Nice Nice Nice Nice...


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

you might have a god of fire but im still jesus 

well i was untill i shaved for the first time in a year 

anyway great prize enjoy them


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like to me your boyfriend or husband is the winner!!!!!
HOT!!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

congrats
im not bitter about it at all
:mumbles:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

congrads on winning something I've yet to try--Nice job!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Well damn. Ain't that just rubbing it in?  Nice win Heath and SUPERB contest Baboonrash - that is an amazing prize package!!! 

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Such a gracious winner! 

Nice job Heather - great contest winnings. Thanks to Baboon Rash for putting this together for our entertainment!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats on the winnings.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Heather, you sure know how to rub it in. Well done on the contest!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn nice winnings!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice winnings, guess I need to try harder LOL.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

Not only do you run off and get married, now you win G.O.F.'s and rub our noses in it!!!
Damn, girl.......nice win!!!!!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrads! I would be jealous, except, well, I have a little supply of my own!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> Congrads! I would be jealous, except, well, I have a little supply of my own!


Why don't you just rub a little harder.......since your rubbing it in.

:eeek:


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Way to rub it in! Those look super awesome. 
Enjoy your winnings you lucky lady.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sweet! Good job Heather for winning and Awesome contest, Christian!


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA I like that picture. Nice win.


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Awesome prize. Great win.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

you would rub it in!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Heather...you shouldnt beat around the bush like that...its not your style...just come out and say what you mean.

LOL

Congrats kiddo. well done


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

hahaa... great photo


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your win! And you did it with such style. :biggrin: 

Smoke one for me.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn great win


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Hope you are bringing those to pass out at the Robusto's herf on Saturday.....those are great smokes. Congratulations.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> You'd be hot if it wasn't for that growth on your face
> ...snip


I still think she's hot. But then again, I'm a 47 year old slightly overweight pervert with thinning hair, so WTF do I know!!!

Seriously, congrats on the win Heather. I haven't had the pleasure of a GOF, but have 3 sleeping 'till a special occasion.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats, Heather.

[Sitting here shaking my head and smiling...]


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Way to rub it in Heather.


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

are these worth the money? i've never had one before


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't know yet, but I'll have on this weekend and let you know.


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

l0venpeace said:


> I don't know yet, but I'll have on this weekend and let you know.


k cool thanks!


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Just smoked one, it was very good. Perfect draw, excellent ash, and mild but not too mild. I dig it.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Great prize!


----------



## chrisie (Sep 3, 2007)

Way to go l0venpeace. It is about time a women won something. I don't know what it is you won but from the way everyone's talking they are pretty good. 
Chrisie


----------

